# Prayer request



## sniper22 (Jul 30, 2014)

One of my oldest and closest friends is in need of Prayers. His name is Robbie Ridley, he lives in Zebulon ga, but at the moment is in Emory ICU. He had to have an emergency triple bypass on monday morning and has developed some major complications.  Last night was really bad but today,  I'm told he is stable and better.  I know he will have to have another surgery but it will be a few days before they do it again.  He is a husband and daddy to 2 beautiful daughters. 
Thank yall in advance.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 30, 2014)

Prayers going up


----------



## "CB" 257 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey sniper I will deffently keep him and his family in my prayers. Let me know if they need anything. I live in Thomaston.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 30, 2014)

our prayers he will come through fine


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 30, 2014)

I thank you guys with all of my heart! The last news I got today was that he was still hanging on.


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 30, 2014)

"CB" 257 said:


> Hey sniper I will deffently keep him and his family in my prayers. Let me know if they need anything. I live in Thomaston.



Thank you my friend.  Prayer ia a powerful thing, but ultimately,  God is in charge!  I pray that God's will be done.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2014)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 31, 2014)

Prayers sent for your friend and his family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2014)

sniper, I just now saw your thread here.

My Prayers are being sent up for your friend in hopes of a full recovery for him.  Prayers are also being sent for all of the family members involved and for YOU as well because good close friends are hard to find.

Unfortunately for me and my family, I know all too well about multiple heart related by-pass surgeries, and defibrillator/pacemaker implants, and also the installation of multiple stints, etc as well.  I know that so many Prayers were offered by so many complete strangers on our behalf and I am so thankful to be able to continue to offer my Prayers for others in need.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Aug 1, 2014)

Jesus said He would never leave us are nor forsake us, Prayers sent, keep us posted


----------



## jmartin7654 (Aug 1, 2014)

Praying brother.


----------



## K80 (Aug 1, 2014)

Praying that he continues to get stronger.


----------



## carver (Aug 2, 2014)

My prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 3, 2014)

Got an update this morning.  
Rob is better but still critical.  They stopped giving him the sedatives and friday night and he hasn't woke up yet.  They'll do a brain scan this evening.  Thank you all for thepprayers and support,  please continue to lift him and his family.

Just got a call from his wife amd he's been waking up a little and seems to know who people are.  Still in need of Prayers but that's a great sign.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 6, 2014)

Prayers continue for more improvement and full recovery.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Got this from Rob's wife yesterday:


He is off the ventalator. And taklking   He still a little disorientated. He doesn't remember coming to Emory. But other than that he is good.  

I still request all the prayers I can get. I can thak you all enough.  
God Bless each and everyone of you. 
John


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 6, 2014)

Guess I got overly excited with the last message.  I got this one tonight from Rob's wife . 

Pray for his kidney function to come back.... The docs said that it would take about two weeks until they could tell if they were gonna come back or not....

thanks again my friends.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Praise Report

I got this yesterday:

His kidneys started working this morning.  
He is tired from physical therapy and dyalis


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 9, 2014)

Good news. Prayers continue from here.


----------



## K80 (Aug 9, 2014)

Great report, praying he continues to improve.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Aug 10, 2014)

prayers sent!!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the good news, will keep your friend and his family in my prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 11, 2014)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Just wanted to give another Praise Report,  I actually got a call from Rob amd had a nice conversation.  He has what he said is a mainline in his neck, that the doctors had to tie all of his arteries together.  We talked about the power of God and he said as soon as he's able, he was going to be re-baptized. He has re-dedicated his life to the Lord and wanted nothing more than to serve God! I want to thank you all for the prayers and ask you to continue to remember him when you pray.  
God bless you all


----------

